# What is everyone watching?



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

I was just wondering what programmes you are all watching? I know that a lot of us are watching ER, Desperate Housewives & Dancing On Ice. 

I'm looking forward to the next series of Criminal Minds (starts next Friday) and I really can't wait for the new series of Ghost Whisperer. Does anyone else watch these? 

Tina xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

not a lot. Wish i hadnt watched waterloo road this week though  

Do watch 2 1/2 men when I can on Paramount!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

2 & 1/2 Men is so funny, I don't watch it very often, but when I do it really makes me laugh


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

what is annoying me is that they dont seem to be on in any particular order and I often catch the repeats that have been on 3 times in the past month ...rather than the newer ones...


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Managed to see the first two episodes of Mistresses this week, looks like it's going to be another good series!  

Is the Desp Housewives that's on a new series? Which season? I think I've missed a season due to my Sky+ canceling it's series link thing and now I don't know where I am in it ...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Desp housewifes is the second half of the new series - stopped just before xmas (I think). Strange to show it in two parts as I'd forgotten what had happened


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

EBW, I know what you mean, it does get really annoying  

B, It is on E4 on Sunday and did a recap of what happened during the first half of this series (it just took a break - not sure why   ) Hope you can get back into it   How are you?  

Sorry Charlies-mum, we posted at the same time


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Very well thank you Tina   you? (did I see a house move announcement?   Yey! )

In the last episode of DH that I saw that nasty, mad husband of Eadie's had Mrs Maclusky (?sp) sent off in an ambulance as he made out she was loosing her marbles .......am I very far behind? (I know there's a DH thread but I've deliberately not looked in case I find something out  )


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

EBW I missed Waterloo Road this week (what happened, who was murdered). I've been watching Masterchef which has finished now . I also watch Larkrise to Candleford, Dancing on Ice, Holby etc


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Maxine was shot by her (as of that day ex) boyfriend.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh no, I thought I was recording it but it was Masterchef I was recording DOH!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

B, yep you did see a house move announcement, I really can't wait!!! You are only about 2/3 epsiodes behind, if you watch it sunday (9pm - E4) it will tell you what you have missed xxx Glad you are well xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Tina xx said:


> You are only about 2/3 epsiodes behind


Oh! Maybe it wasn't Sky+ then, maybe it was the break. Oh cool thank you Tina  Guess I'll be watching the last couple of episodes stored on the Sky box tonight then!!

When do you move then? (really pleased for you )

Prof Lark Rise has been recorded here too but still haven't watched any of this series yet - I don't know where my time goes (I do really ...... on FF )


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Great thread Idea Tina - I am watching the Big Bang theory its a Ch 4 show started watching it at eris 2 and bough the thdvd to watch series one!
I think series 3 is on now - but Ive missed it somehow  
Other stuff were watching is THE RUGBY!!!
Along with DOI, & ER & Gordon ramseys kitchen nightmares


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i'm watching

chuggington, itng, 3rd and bird and charlie and lola     then after ds has gone to bed i watch whatever dh is watching lol usually top gear

pam xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

B, yep you should watch the episodes that you have on Sky+, they are good ones (won't spoil it for you) We should be moved before the 27th of this month. DH is off to South Africa for 2 weeks with the Army rugby - you will probably see me complaining about it on ********    

Dizzy, are you watching the Rugby tonight? Come on WALES!!!!!         Good luck to England tomorrow 

Saphy, I end up watching Top Gear too (not that I'm complaining   I do like The Hamster  ) plus DS like watching The Suit Life of Zach and Cody (and all the other ones on The Disney Channel)

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

saphy75 said:


> i'm watching
> 
> chuggington, itng, 3rd and bird and charlie and lola



That sounds depressingly familiar. I've banned TV during the day now; I just can't take any more of it!

The only (new) thing I am making a point of watching regularly these days is QI which is just so funny and informative too. Stephen Fry and Alan Davis? What's not to love?  
Oh I also watch Bones on Sky but, urgh, what's going on with that? It used to be quite good but it's just so gimmicky now. They were undercover as a flipping circus act last week. Even the ever delectable David Boreanez isn't doing it for me these days. 

Reruns and oldies on obscure satalite channels; I watch Macgyver most days (he's so smart, he's so sexy...one day he WILL be mine...oh yes...    ) reruns of X Files on Virgin and, my biggest guilty pleasure at the moment is Zone Romantica which is re-running The Thorn Birds which I absolutely adored back in the day. Oh my, was that really first aired in 1983?  That's it; I will have the theme music in my head all day now.

C~x


----------

